# First big holiday without the kids



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

My boys are grown, 25 and 23, but that doesn't make it any easier, in fact, it might just make it harder. We have never had to live like this in their whole lives. Last year, they ate with my family for Thanksgiving, but this year they are going to the in-laws for dinner, and I will go to my sister's house. I have been working with my self all weekend, getting ready to face this. I feel so bad for them, they each told me they were going to their Nana's house, I already knew that, since we always alternated that holiday, it is her turn to get them. I cried tonight when I talked about it with my oldest, what could I do, it makes me very sad. Its not the way I ever intended to live my life. I know I will see them each later in the day but...This year has to be better than last and next year will be better than this one.


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

I feel for ya. Went through this last year. But....It didn't feel like much difference last year while it was happening but lately I've been thinking about all of the "new traditions" I started last year. For example, I woke up early on Thanksgiving morning and ran a 10k with 30,000 other people. That was a cool experience even though I did it alone. This year I'm pushing my 4 yr old in a stroller...Wish me luck not killing myself! 

Anyway, even if you don't enjoy it this year, find some new things to do.


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

Paradise, that sounds like good advice, I need to find something to distract myself and why not get in some exercise. I don't know of any road races that morning but I can look. Have a great Thanksgiving. Remember, the holiday is supposed to be about what we are thankful for, and I still have family, friends, my kids and a turkey dinner my sister cooked!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I started a new tradition, though this is for Christmas. I knew I had to be busy my first Christmas morning without my duaghter. My sister is handicapped and lives with my parents and we celebrate on Christmas Eve the years I have to send my daughter off on Christmas Eve.

I have some single friends without family nearby, and there are always new, random transplants that are invited - on Christmas morning we have a Brunch of Misfit Toys... WE are the misfits! Everyone brings a dish, we drink mimosas/screwdrivers/bloody marys and exchange small gifts with each other. Much laughter and camaraderie. It takes my mind off my kiddo and early afternoon I call her to see what Santa brought and wish her a Merry Christmas. After that I head to my BFFs house and we play board games or play the Wii - whatever new thing her daughter got for Christmas. 

It keeps the day lively for me. Then by the time I get home I'm happy and tired.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Paradise said:


> I feel for ya. Went through this last year. But....It didn't feel like much difference last year while it was happening but lately I've been thinking about all of the "new traditions" I started last year. For example, I woke up early on Thanksgiving morning and ran a 10k with 30,000 other people. That was a cool experience even though I did it alone. This year I'm pushing my 4 yr old in a stroller...Wish me luck not killing myself!
> 
> Anyway, even if you don't enjoy it this year, find some new things to do.


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Road race and high school football games are everywhere....


----------

